

Ask HN: Looking for a developer to collaborate with - dylancole

Hey,<p>Any developers out there would like to collaborate on developing HTML5 and WP themes?<p>Let&#x27;s talk further.<p>Email me: dylancole101@gmail.com
======
sauravt
You will find these subreddits very useful

[http://www.reddit.com/r/codetogether](http://www.reddit.com/r/codetogether)

[http://www.reddit.com/r/collaboratecode](http://www.reddit.com/r/collaboratecode)

